# new regner Shay



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Regner have posted pictures of the prototype of their new Shay, it appears to use the successful twin cylinder osi motor as used in the Lumberjack.


http://www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten2008/25480_shay_baluster_2008.php


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, very nice looking! (Once those brass cylinders are blackened, at least.) 

The text says it will be available early in 2009.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know how I would feel about the cylinders moving, but I must add the Lumber Jack is one of my best running LS locos. Nick Jr


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The shay I made has oscillators, I think they are fun to watch!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm almost 2,000 US for a kit 2,400 for a built model. 

It better be gold. Otherwise it does look nice. I assumed it would have the wobblers as it was always listed in the easy line. Too bad it didnt have a nice slide valve motor. It would have been very useful for modelers as a seperate part.


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

According to xe.com, the prices convert to $1275 and $1660 for kits and built ups respectively. I just bought a Chaloner and have been very pleased with its initial performance. It ran quite nicely striaght from the box and has improved greatly over several break in runs. The Shay looks like it will be another nice product from Regner.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 10/22/2008 8:51 PM
Hmmmm almost 2,000 US for a kit 2,400 for a built model. 

It better be gold. Otherwise it does look nice. I assumed it would have the wobblers as it was always listed in the easy line. Too bad it didnt have a nice slide valve motor. It would have been very useful for modelers as a seperate part.


Sir - Graham Engineering make a BEEEEEYYOOOTIFUL twin-cylinder steam engine in kit form that would look the part as a Shay motor. In fact, I seem to recall that David Bailey made a kit based on this premise. You can see the advert for the engine in any copy of GR for the last many years

As for the Regner offering, well, AFAIC, my hands will stay firmly in my pockets.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

"Sir - Graham Engineering make a BEEEEEYYOOOTIFUL twin-cylinder steam engine in kit form that would look the part as a Shay motor. In fact, I seem to recall that David Bailey made a kit based on this premise. You can see the advert for the engine in any copy of GR for the last many years"

Yes I know the Graham motor, the only one in production now is the 2 cyl motor that would suit a Class A Climax, the Shay motor was discontinued until they redrew it up with proper bushings for the crankshaft. They ran into excessive wear on the Shay motor from dirt /dust and running at higher pressures then they recommend (35PSI)



On to the price - Apparently I forgot the Regner prices were Euros and not Pounds.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of my old Geoffbuilt Shay with a Graham motor. It is not as strong as the old wobbler that it came with, but it sure does look better. That is Mr. Shay's house in the background.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought the Grahams did not hold up too well? Geoffs was sort of the inspiration for part of mine.


----------



## Shaymaker (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 10/23/2008 6:30 AM
Here is a picture of my old Geoffbuilt Shay with a Graham motor. It is not as strong as the old wobbler that it came with, but it sure does look better. That is Mr. Shay's house in the background.


At one time, I supplied the cylinders for the Geoffbuilt Shay, so it should perform at least as well as Jerrry's - which also has my cylinders.

Mike Chaney - now blissfully retired from cylinder making.


----------



## rgorski (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone know of a possible delivery date for the new shay? 
Rob


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Please see the second post on this thread.

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## rgorski (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks, don't know how I missed that.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

More info in the European forum: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/19/postid/56669/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mike, sorry I forgot to credit you with my shay motor, was NOT on purpose. It still runs like a sewing machine! I guess that is good?


----------



## Shaymaker (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

I didn't expect any credit, so don't worry about it. The point I was trying to make was that Ossies are Good - and often better than the same sized fixed cylinder because the valve gear is so simple.

Mike


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I get a kick out of them, quite visual!


----------

